# Monster - Watchadoo



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Guys

my first post here after recently purchasing a Orange Monster. I love it, even more at the mment than my Omega PO.

I've seen lots of pics of the OM on a watchadoo bracelet, is there a UK supplier or do I have to go direct to Oz?

And is the polished version too "blingy" for the OM ?

Lastly is it easy to resize ?

Thanks

17b


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> my first post here after recently purchasing a Orange Monster. I love it, even more at the mment than my Omega PO.
> 
> ...


have a look around ebay, and look for the seller watchadoo......and go for the brushed lumpy! the polished is way to much bling :lol: they look super cool on the brushed lumpy


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...

I seem to have inadvertently posted that 3 times - whoops - oh well it worlks well for my post count.. :lol:

Oh and by the way ... I'm on the lookout for a yellow diver... any recommendations ?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> I seem to have inadvertently posted that 3 times - whoops - oh well it worlks well for my post count.. :lol:
> 
> Oh and by the way ... I'm on the lookout for a yellow diver... any recommendations ?


mmmm depends on your budget really.....doxa money or seiko money :lol:

there some nice seiko divers/chronos around for thw Â£120-150 mark....or look to get one modded? theres a few on here that can work there magic, and make you a one off from a base seiko 007/9


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

17bex said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> I seem to have inadvertently posted that 3 times - whoops - oh well it worlks well for my post count.. :lol:
> 
> Oh and by the way ... I'm on the lookout for a yellow diver... any recommendations ?


a classic first post mate well done . have a look in the get out youre monsters thread ive just bought a yellow "frankenmonster or 4x4 " seiko its an awesome watch for under 150 .

jason.


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive just bought a yellow "frankenmonster or 4x4 " seiko its an awesome watch for under 150 .
> 
> jason.


Whats the frrankenmonster > ? got any pics ?

Anyone got a Watchadoo to part with - or something bright Orange - for when I'm feeling really LOUD


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive just bought a yellow "frankenmonster or 4x4 " seiko its an awesome watch for under 150 .
> ...


frakenmonster......have a look at jasons monster thread....i hear that he is also doing some pretty special to another.....

.....and orange is cool....someone will come along later and say that orange is sooooooooooooo last year......but those in the know,,,,,,,know its as cool as :lol:


----------

